# Shipping from Singapore to NSW



## mherf84 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I am in the final process of getting PR to Sydney. I am looking for good shipping companies to move my furniture (almost full 1 bedroom furniture with the white goods) from Singapore to Sydney. 

Anyone got any recommendations? any price indications?

Many Thanks


----------

